# Is this lymphocystis?



## Daf3625 (Oct 25, 2020)

I’ve treated it with antibiotics and anti fungal and it has only gotten bigger. He has a heater, a five gallon tank and a good filter. It now seems to cause him to tip to one side at the bottom of the tank


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

Hi, if you wouldn't mind, could you answer the questions in this form? It will help members provide better replies;








*****PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING: Fill out this form so...


Many thanks to BF/TFK Member Mike for developing this questionnaire. It is the same form with a few additions. Please copy and paste into a new message and complete this form when seeking help for your Betta. This information and a clear photo posted directly into the thread will help us give...




www.bettafish.com


----------



## Daf3625 (Oct 25, 2020)

Housing:
How many gallons is your tank? 5
Does it have a filter? Yes, canister type
Does it have a heater? Yes
What temperature is your tank? 80
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind? No

Food:
What food brand do you use? Agueon pro pellets
Do you feed flakes or pellets? Pellets 
Freeze-dried? No
How often do you feed your Betta? How much? 4-5 pellets. Usually once per day

Maintenance:
Before your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change? I had been doing 20-25 percent 1-2 times a week.
What percentage of water did you change?25 percent, sometimes 50.
What is the source of your water? Tap
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water? Vacuum
What additives do you use? Stress coat, I’ve used api erythromycin for 4 days. I discontinued that, did a water change and I’m now trying methylene blue dips.
What brand of conditioner? Api

Water Parameters:
What are your water parameters? Please give exact numbers. If tested by pet store please get exact numbers. "Fine" or "Safe" won't help us help you. Important: Test your water _before_ the regular water change; not after one.

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:7.5-8
Hardness (GH):
Alkalinity (KH):
Don’t know the others, I’m a rookie.


Symptoms and Treatment:
When did you first notice the symptoms? About 2 months ago.
How has your Betta’s appearance changed? A large whitish made is growing on both sides of his dorsal fun.
How has your Betta’s behavior changed? Can’t stay upright, it looked like he had Popeyes for awhile, but that has cleared up. He seems to miss when he goes after food a lot now.
Is your Betta still eating? Yes
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how? Yes. Erythromycin for 4 days, now doing methylene blue dips, have a better filter and change water more often.
Does your Betta have any history of being ill? Popeyes 
How long have you owned your Betta? 1yr to 1.5 yrs
Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased? Not


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

Hi! I can't help with the specific problem, but more frequent water changes will be helpful for his general health, definitely.



Daf3625 said:


> He seems to miss when he goes after food a lot now.


Try a food ring, a small plastic ring or take a couple straws and intersect and bend them into shape so that he has a smaller "target" to find his food, and use the same area or corner every time.

From @RussellTheShihTzu Get a better food. NorthFin Betta Bits, New Life Spectrum, Omega One or any of the _Aqueon_ Betta foods except Betta _Pro_. I have been extremely pleased with Devour Grain-Free Carnivore Formula.

Follow the feeding directions on the container, for example I feed my boys New Life Spectrum Small pellets twice a day, as much as they can eat within about 60 seconds, along with a bloodworm now and then as a treat for the extra nutritional value, along with some Fluval Bug Bites at times.

You also need to obtain water parameter test strips or a kit. If you get the strips also pick up the ammonia strips.


----------

